# Cubing after surgery



## Lorenzo (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not good at OH. Especially with my right hand and with anesthesia in my system.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 1, 2009)

I hear that Frank Morris' injury is part of what made him great back in the day.

He hurt his leg and so he spent a good portion of time cubing to pass the time from what ive heard.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 1, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I hear that Frank Morris' injury is part of what made him great back in the day.
> 
> He hurt his leg and so he spent a good portion of time cubing to pass the time from what ive heard.



yeah...getting injured really does give ALOT of time to cube. I don't suggest getting injured though.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I hear that Frank Morris' injury is part of what made him great back in the day.
> ...



I love cubing so much that it would be worth it.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2009)

AMEN.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 1, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...





IamWEB said:


> AMEN.



I may like cubing enough to procrastinate and have to do homework in the wee hours of the night, but I would not want to end up in the hospital just so I have more cubing time. 

Trust me, not worth it.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2009)

You sound like you've gotten some experience in this particular subject.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 1, 2009)

I heard the reason Anssi is so good at feet is because he broke both of his wrists (hands? idk) and could only do feet.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I heard the reason Anssi is so good at feet is because he broke both of his wrists (hands? idk) and could only do feet.



Sounds like a Chuck Norris joke in more serious tone.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 1, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> You sound like you've gotten some experience in this particular subject.



My mom's a doctor, I've been in the hospital enough to know it's not a place I want to end up in; especially just to get more cubing time lol.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait.... i see a trend here....

I need to.... break both legs, and perhaps parts of my torso...
Just imagine the speed.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2009)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like you've gotten some experience in this particular subject.
> ...



I didn't know that...
Well, SOMEONE can't ever fake sick to get out of school. 



Cubes=Life said:


> Wait.... i see a trend here....
> 
> I need to.... break both legs, and perhaps parts of my torso...
> Just imagine the speed.



Shhh don't let the secret out! It's a secret!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 1, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



OMG. It's soooo ironic that you said that today.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2009)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## LNZ (Sep 1, 2009)

Major hopistal stays can change your life. On my last major visit (10 days in August 1982), my parents brought me a Hi-Q "Hexed" puzzle to play with to pass the time. I found about 3 ofthe 2339 possible solutions of this puzzle in about 5 days.

But this did slightly renew my interest in plastic puzzle toys. Enough to inspire to try solving a 3x3x3 cube again in 2009. And I now have 3 Hi-Q puzzles now, including Hexed, Fusion & Think Square. All were Ebay purchases.

BTW: That major stay in 1982 came from me running across a very busy six lane highway and getting hit by a car. To some in Australia, I must of had a bad mother, and I was a bad baby.


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I hear that Frank Morris' injury is part of what made him great back in the day.
> 
> He hurt his leg and so he spent a good portion of time cubing to pass the time from what ive heard.



That was Dan Harris!

Unless it happened to Frank too!


----------



## Tyson (Sep 1, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> I'm not good at OH. Especially with my right hand and with anesthesia in my system.



What type of surgery was it? The first thing I remember after waking up from anesthesia was, "wow, I feel absolutely terrible." I also wasn't going to take a cube into the sterile operating room. It hurt so much to pee, the last thing on my mind was cubing... oh the catheter. The foley catheter.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 1, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not good at OH. Especially with my right hand and with anesthesia in my system.
> ...



arthroscopic surgery on my left shoulder. I had a torn labrum, and the surgery is so i have a more stable shoulder so that i don't re-dislocate again and again and again. also, my mom took my cube into the recovery room. i actually got high blood pressure from trying to cube, but i cant stand an unsolved cube.


----------

